# Virosol thread



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Someone's accidentally locked it... :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> Someone's accidentally locked it... :roll:


Hmmm...I was enjoying that - best read I've had in ages :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

eh, that was all in good humour?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Leg said:


> eh, that was all in good humour?


Methinks Kevin hasn't lost his mod status afterall...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > eh, that was all in good humour?
> ...


Dont, Rebel will accuse me of getting him to do it, I run the forum dontyaknow. :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

We need to find another thread to hijack. Agreed, that was most excellent fun, and a jolly good jape.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=

Possibly?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Leg said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=83198&highlight=
> 
> Possibly?


I'd already posted in there!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

jampott said:


> Methinks Kevin hasn't lost his mod status afterall...


He's clearly not, as he's still listed on every section as a mod still...

Nick


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i was only asking where and confirming which one :lol:


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

I guess some people have a sense of humour bypass at birth :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

episteme said:


> I guess some people have a sense of humour bypass at birth :roll:


I dont find that very funny :wink: :lol:


----------

